# New install on rental house



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

My sister is moving next month & wants to have DirecTV at her new place. She's renting the house & has already asked the landlord about DirecTV & he was fine with it. Will DirecTV need anything from the landlord to do the install to show that he approves?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

A simple letter outlining what is and isn't allowed is fine.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

RobertE said:


> A simple letter outlining what is and isn't allowed is fine.


DirecTV has never asked for my landlord's permission in three rental homes.


----------



## FenixTX (Nov 11, 2005)

"adkinsjm" said:


> DirecTV has never asked for my landlord's permission in three rental homes.


Mine either. I had it cleared before the DirecTV installer came out but he never asked for a piece of paper stating this. He just installed everything and that was it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It cannot hurt to get the landlord's permission. OTOH, it can hurt if they say no.

Don't put the installer in a position to get stiffed because you were afraid to ask permission.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> It cannot hurt to get the landlord's permission. OTOH, it can hurt if they say no.
> 
> Don't put the installer in a position to get stiffed because you were afraid to ask permission.


I believe I stated in my original post that the landlord was asked & was fine with it. Why would you think asking if there is anything that D* needs paperwork-wise to do the install would mean that the landlord wasn't asked?

Thanks, everyone. We're going to have the install done the day after the major part of the move & since none of us has ever had D* installed at a rental property, we weren't sure if his verbal permission to my sister was enough. We found an installation permission form on the D* site that we'll have filled out just in case.


----------



## blaqhauq (Dec 13, 2010)

Just for your piece of mind always get things in writing with the landlords signature. He may say fine but in a year, or when you move out he may not like how they did it and want you to pay for the repairs. Believe me there are people out there that look to get things for free. If they drill through siding and he comes back a year later and says he didn't give permission then you will have to pay to res-side the entire house cause that 1 strip won't match. For the people that says he can't make you do the whole house, you're right he can't but the court will. I have seen it several times working with Comcast. The wife says it's fine to drill but when the husband comes home he is steamed and since they owned we don't need a letter of permission. Just be safe and ALWAYS get it in writing with a signature. Don't take people's advice saying you don't need it, will they help pay the bill to cover the repairs if he changes his mind later. That letter will save you


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Print the landlord's permission letter and ask him to sign. It will works in your favor after some problem arise.
http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/installationpermissionform.pdf


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

harsh said:


> It cannot hurt to get the landlord's permission. OTOH, it can hurt if they say no.
> 
> Don't put the installer in a position to get stiffed because you were afraid to ask permission.





HDJulie said:


> I believe I stated in my original post that the landlord was asked & was fine with it. Why would you think asking if there is anything that D* needs paperwork-wise to do the install would mean that the landlord wasn't asked?
> 
> Thanks, everyone. We're going to have the install done the day after the major part of the move & since none of us has ever had D* installed at a rental property, we weren't sure if his verbal permission to my sister was enough. We found an installation permission form on the D* site that we'll have filled out just in case.


That Harsh for ya.....the Dish Network subscriber always interfering in the Direct TV forums


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

HDJulie said:


> I believe I stated in my original post that the landlord was asked & was fine with it. Why would you think asking if there is anything that D* needs paperwork-wise to do the install would mean that the landlord wasn't asked?
> 
> Thanks, everyone. We're going to have the install done the day after the major part of the move & since none of us has ever had D* installed at a rental property, we weren't sure if his verbal permission to my sister was enough. We found an installation permission form on the D* site that we'll have filled out just in case.


The biggest thing with having that form, or a simple letter filled out, is to simply cover your sister and by extension, the installation company against any liability later. It's always best to CYA as much as possible.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I would get a written letter from her landlord to protect her in case the landlord suddenly changes his/her mind in the future. They have a funny way of doing that! DirecTV sometimes will require an installation letter. If the install involves no drilling or fixed mounts (i.e tripod, pole or NPR) then it can be exempt from requiring permission. She could also tell the installer that she owns the property. He would never know. I would still get that letter, more so to protect her in the future.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

HDJulie said:


> My sister is moving next month & wants to have DirecTV at her new place. She's renting the house & has already asked the landlord about DirecTV & he was fine with it. Will DirecTV need anything from the landlord to do the install to show that he approves?


As a owner of income properties I advise her to get a signed letter from her landlord. Have it stated he is ok with a roof mount, side mount or pole mount and any drilling or digging deemed necessary by the installer or post his restrictions.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is the landlord permission form that DirecTV has on their site. Get form on this page

When I just signed up for an upgrade, both the CSR and the email confirmation stated that if I had a landlord, I should check first.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

I make all my customers sign-off on everything BEFORE I start working. This includes a statement of whether they own or rent. If they say they rent then there's more paperwork...  I would have something from the landlord stating what is and isn't allowed. Chances are your installer won't give a crap, but some of us do still care!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

bixler said:


> That Harsh for ya.....the Dish Network subscriber always interfering in the Direct TV forums


sorry, may not agree with him a lot, but this time I do - if it is not in writing with a valid signature the land lord can and most probably hit the renter up for damages when they live.

Bottom line, be it dish, directv any modification should have a letter of authorization with the land lord / owners signature on it, saves court costs and legal fees in the long run. :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bixler said:


> That Harsh for ya.....the Dish Network subscriber always interfering in the Direct TV forums


That's bixler for yah. Assuring that reason and all manner of laws don't apply when you subscribe to DIRECTV.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bixler said:


> That Harsh for ya.....the Dish Network subscriber always interfering in the Direct TV forums


I think *Harsh* was quite correct. Other posts followed that agreed with his opinion and I certainly wouldn't take someone's word for something like that. Get it in writing, you can't go wrong doing that.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have been having receiver problems. This morning a service tech will be coming to my home. He called to give me a heads up that he is running a little late and when I can expect him. Right after he called DirecTV called with a recording asking me if I was ok with the service tech running late. I told them yes. The recording then stated that a adult must be present and "to have a landlord's permission" if it applies. As I stated in my previous post I own income properties (commercial and rersidential). Again I strongly advise the OP's sister to get written permission from her landlord stating what is acceptable and what is not "before" the installation is done.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I've passed all of the advice on to my sister. Thanks for the help. I think this topic is finished now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Not yet - when you'll post a feedback how that installation finished and how the landlord satisfied with it .


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I think *Harsh* was quite correct. Other posts followed that agreed with his opinion and I certainly wouldn't take someone's word for something like that. Get it in writing, you can't go wrong doing that.
> 
> Rich


I was correct first.


----------



## weadjust (May 10, 2008)

I own some rental property and several tenants have had directv installed. No one ever asked but I don't care. When they move out I take the dish off the pole mount and usually take the multi-switch. It's nice to have free extra parts. The renters usually only stay a year or two so I get new updated stuff.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

weadjust said:


> I own some rental property and several tenants have had directv installed. No one ever asked but I don't care. When they move out I take the dish off the pole mount and usually take the multi-switch. It's nice to have free extra parts. The renters usually only stay a year or two so I get new updated stuff.


and if they mount it on the roof? You maybe the exception to the rules, the best bet for a renter is to get everything in writing and signed by the landlord


----------



## weadjust (May 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> and if they mount it on the roof? You maybe the exception to the rules, the best bet for a renter is to get everything in writing and signed by the landlord


It's not possible to mount it on the roof or house due to trees. There is only one spot where a pole mount will work. I don't mess with the pole or cables so all the installer has to do is install a new dish and multi-switch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

weadjust said:


> It's not possible to mount it on the roof or house due to trees. There is only one spot where a pole mount will work. I don't mess with the pole or cables so all the installer has to do is install a new dish and multi-switch.


I would imaging your stash size.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

HDJulie said:


> I've passed all of the advice on to my sister. Thanks for the help. * I think this topic is finished now.*


You must not be familiar with this forum. 8 more people will chime in with advice.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Julie how did the install go?


----------



## wallfishman (Dec 31, 2008)

weadjust said:


> It's not possible to mount it on the roof or house due to trees. There is only one spot where a pole mount will work. I don't mess with the pole or cables so all the installer has to do is install a new dish and multi-switch.


i could handle that


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Julie how did the install go?


It's not for another couple of weeks. I'll report back when it is done.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

weadjust said:


> It's not possible to mount it on the roof or house due to trees. There is only one spot where a pole mount will work. I don't mess with the pole or cables so all the installer has to do is install a new dish and multi-switch.


Again you are the exception to the rule. Bottom line - a smart renter will get the paper work from the landlord before doing anything that is not already with the rental unit


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

AS AN INSTALLER,

I have had a few calls where the landlord or a relative or a property management agent got around to looking at an installation months after it went in. They called Directv, who passed it down the pipe, and I got a work order. In every case the customer was charged a service call and in every case they didn't think it was fair etc.

Take a look at the appearance of the installation and cable runs while the installer is present.

Joe


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I apologize -- I meant to update this thread after my sister's install but completely forgot.

She got her landlord's signature on the form, but the installer never asked for it & since he was late & it was raining, it slipped my mind to ask him about it. But, the landlord showed up while the install was being done anyway, so if he would have had a problem with it, I'm sure he would have said something at that time.


----------

